# Touches de réglage lumière clavier qui restent bloquées



## ol7510 (14 Décembre 2008)

Salut,

Voilà je crois que le titre résume bien le problème.
J'ai l'habitude d'utiliser les touches F5 et F6 pour régler le niveau de luminosité du clavier. Or tout à l'heure, les touches se sont bloquées, et à la place des petites barres blanches qui s'affichaient pour m'indiquer le niveau, j'ai maintenant un indicateur qui ressemble à un panneau "interdit de stationner" (c'est à dire un petit cercle barré). Des fois les touche refonctionnent mais au bout de 2 ou 3 fois que je presse la touche le problème réapparait...

J'ai bien cherché sur le forum et ailleurs sur le net, mais pas de réponse à mon problème. J'ai aussi été dans les préférences système, activé, déséctivé la lumière du clavier mais rien n'y fait!

Meci de votre aide.


----------



## ol7510 (15 Décembre 2008)

personne ne vient à mon secour....


----------



## Pitchoune (15 Décembre 2008)

Salut,

Si je ne m'abuse, le rétro-éclairage du clavier n'est disponible que si la luminosité de la pièce où tu te trouves est faible.


----------



## ol7510 (16 Décembre 2008)

c'est vrai, mais maintenant l'écran ne s'allume que lorsqu'il fait totalement noir dans la pièce. et ce problème de touches qui se bloquent ne m'était jamais arrivé non plus.
Merci tout de même de ta remarque.


----------



## fab_pastek (16 Décembre 2008)

A ol7510.

Je ne suis pas certain du résultat mais tu peux essayer la manip suivante :

(j'ai également déjà eu ce signe "sens interdit").

Va dans préférences système / clavier et souris, et vérifie que tu as bien coché "Eclairer le clavier si la lumière ambiante est faible".

Bien cordialement


----------



## Zemou (17 Décembre 2008)

Ouai j'ai constaté cela aussi. Très ennuyeux.


----------



## ol7510 (17 Décembre 2008)

Merci de vos réponses.
Cette case est effectivement cochée...
Lorsque que je la décoche puis recoche, les touches fonctionnent 2 ou 3 fois, et après c'est à nouveau bloqué (panneau interdit)
...........


----------



## jefrey (17 Décembre 2008)

Il me semble que le rétroéclairage du clavier ne fonctionne que si la luminosité est faible dans la pièce où l'on se trouve et cela si l'on a activé la fonction "éclairer le clavier le clavier si&#8230;" dans les préférences système. Alors les touches diminuer ou augmenter la luminosité fonctionnent.
Si la luminosité de la pièce semble suffisante, effectivement les touches diminuer ou augmenter la luminosité sont bloquées.
Cela est ainsi chez moi quand j'ai voulu vérifier suite à ce post. (le rétroéclairage du clavier est toujours désactivé chez moi)

Le "hic" c'est qu'il me semblait qu'auparavant on pouvait activer le rétroéclairage du clavier en appuyant sur les touches augmenter ou diminuer la luminosité même si l'éclairage dans la pièce était important&#8230; Ce n'était pas bloqué.

Je me demande si c'est moi qui me trompe ou si ce n'est pas effectivement vrai depuis la mise à jour en 10.5.6 et alors j'en déduit un "bug" ou une volonté souhaitée de la mise à jour pour une meilleure gestion de l'énergie.


----------



## Zemou (18 Décembre 2008)

Non non, c'est comme ça depuis toujours.


----------



## ol7510 (18 Décembre 2008)

Je n'ai pas effectué de mise à jour depuis au moins un moi... Or le problème est apparut il y a 3 jours... Mais il est vrai que lorsque je cache le haut parleur gauche (ça doit être par là que se trouve le truc pour capter la lumière) les touches fonctionnent sans problème. Cependant je n'arrive pas à trouver une quelconque logique car par exemple tout à l'heure, avec la lumière ambiante, le clavier était éteint, j'ai activé puis désactivé, appuyé sur les touches, bref tout essayé et le clavier ne s'est pas allumé. J'ai éteint et rallumer l'ordi, et là le clavier était allumer (toujours avec la lumière ambiante de la pièce) et les touches fonctionnaient bel et bien comme avant.
En fait le problème semble finalement être totalement aléatoire!


----------



## yolandivisser (21 Février 2011)

Bonjour, je ne pense pas pouvoir aider grand monde. Ceci dit je rencontre le problème à l'instant, et c'est en nettoyant mon clavier et en appuyant sur plusieurs touches au hasard que celles pour la luminosité se sont bloquées :s (toujours un rond barré).


----------

